# Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?



## Elbfischer3 (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

da ich demnächst nach Wien ziehen werde (direkt an die Alte Donau), habe ich mir sämtliche Reviere an der Donau angeschaut, die für die Jahreskarte relevant sein könnten. Ich möchte besonders gern auf Zander, Wels und Großkarpfen bzw. Graser fischen und evtl. mal die ein oder andere Barbensession machen. Nun wollte ich eine Lizenz für das Revier Alte Donau aber die werden wohl anscheinend vererbt, schon auf der Internetseite des Pächters wird auf mehrjährige Wartezeiten hingewiesen. Ich habe deshalb heute mal eine Anfrage gestartet, bin ich doch gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis man da an der Reihe ist einen Jahresschein zu bekommen. Mir wäre ein Revier lieb an dem die Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht all zu arg schnell ist, also man auch mal mit 100Gramm Bleien ohne Probleme Grundangeln kann bzw. feedern. Freudenau soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein.

Welches Revier könnt ihr empfehlen, wenn man es auf oben genannte Fischarten abgesehen hat und an einem naturbelassenen Fleckchen angeln möchte, wo auch gute Chancen bestehen (z.B. ausgeprägte Stillwasserbereiche odr Buhnen für Grasfisch und Karpfen oder auch mal ein paar Löcher von einigen Metern Tiefe für Zander und Waller)?

Ich würde mich freuen die ein oder andere Antwort zu erhalten und bedanke mich schon mal.

Viele Grüße aus Dresden und demnächst aus Wien
René


----------



## haubentaucher85 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

hi elbfischer, bin jetzt seit 2 jahren in freudenau und noch immer hellauf begeistert von diesem revier. vorallem das rechte revier ist extrem abwechslungsreich (kleines stück staubereich, schleuseneinfahrt, hafen + hafeneinfahrt, strömungsbereich und das letzte stück donaukanal inkl. mündung). die möglichkeiten für angler sind ebenso vielfälltig! karpfen, barben, aalrutten, zander, wels,..., da is echt für jeden was dabei.

was man aber dazusagen muss: geschenkt bekommt man nix! es dauert seine zeit bis man weis wann wo was beist (wasserstand beachten, bei niedrigwasser probier ichs meist garnicht erst). gerade die strömungsbereiche sind schwer zu befischen (mit 100 gramm is da net viel zu machen). am anfang musst schon den einen oder anderen schneidertag einplanen. wenns dann aber läuft ists umso schöner.

ebenso zu bedenken: naturbelassen is da net viel, kraftwerk, industriehafen... eher trostlose umgebung. weiters sind viele gute plätze nur zu fuß zu erreichen, dafür hat man dort dann seine ruhe.

in summe: das meiner meinung nach potenteste revier wiens. wenn du dich dafür entscheidest und lust hast, lass es mich wissen, kann dir glaub ich doch a bissal was zeigen.

grüsse nach dresden, haubentaucher 85


----------



## Elbfischer3 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Es wird wahrscheinlich für die ersten Jahre Freudenau rechts werden obwohl mich auch wegen der besseren Naturbelassenheit Floridsdorf reizt. Ich bin noch etwas unentschlossen werde aber nächste Woche mal in Wien sein und mir mal einige Reviere anschaun (Karte ist schon ausgedruckt). Wegen des Reviers Alte Donau habe ich auch eine Antwort bekommen - 4-5 Jahre Wartezeit. Das ist echt heftig, ist dieses Revier natürlich ein Traum. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir vielleicht mal zam losziehen könnten, falls es Freudenau wird. Wird sicher lustig und ich hab ja auch langjährige Elberfahrungen (am schnellfließenden Oberlauf), kann also evtl. auch meinen Teil beitragen.


----------



## haubentaucher85 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

so, endlich wieder zeit zum schreiben!!!

schau dir die reviere in ruhe an, ich vermute mal wenn du freudenau gesehen hast is ohnehin alles klar. wenn du das revier nimmst meld dich einfach.

falls du im märz schon in wien bist und schon eine karte hast wäre die eine oder andere quappensession schon mal ein ganz heißer tipp!! letztes jahr um diese zeit (schneeschmelze) war da diesbezüglich echt die hölle los.

viel spaß bei der revierbeschau,

lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## Elbfischer3 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

Hallo,

es wird nun mit 99%iger Sicherheit (wenn mich der Verein nimmt - und ich nicht irgendwas überlesen habe in dem Aufnahmestatut) Freudenau links werden, da mich die Neue Donau mehr reizt, wie Hafen und Mündung des Donaukanals. Ich hab mir die letzten Tage schon ein paar Eindrücke machen können und ich sitze gern mal gemütlich an, was im langsamfließenden Wasser der Neuen Donau sicher sehr gut möglich ist. Ansonsten ist ja der Abschnitt am Kraftwerk bei der linken Seite meiner Meinung nach interessanter, da mehr Stellen zum Fischen sind, als im bebauten rechten Bereich.

Ich kanns schon kaum noch erwarten - wird Zeit dass es dauerhaft um die 10-20 Grad wird, dann gehts richtig los. :q


----------



## richard (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

...Ich habe mir Freudenau links im September 2008 angesehen. Die Neue Donau (rechte Seite; auf der Höhe KW)war aber stark mit Wasserpflanzen durchsetzt. Ab welcher Jahreszeit kommen denn die Wasserpflanzen? Kann man danach noch sinnvoll fischen?

lg und ein kräftiges Petri in Wien, Richard


----------



## Elbfischer3 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

Grüß Gott in die Runde,

bin heute mit meiner besseren Hälfte den kompletten Bereich "Freudenau links" abgelaufen. Das Revier ist ein Traum - selbst wenn in der Neuen Donau Wasserpflanzenbewuchs und Badende das Anglerleben schwer machen, dann weicht man schnell und unkompliziert auf die Donauseite aus. Die Buhnen sind natürlich für mich als Zander-im-Herbst-Angler ein Traum. Ich werd mir demnächst ne Lizenz lösen und im Frühjahr gehts dann los .... Karpfen, Schleie, später Waller und Co. ...... das wird traumhaft und ich werde wohl oft da sein, wie ich mich kenne. 

Gibt es Aufnahmestops oder irgendwas in dem Revier oder kann ich da einfach als Neuösterreicher kommen und bei der monatlichen Vereinssitzung sagen: Grüß Gott - ich bin....und würde gern einmal Lizenz bitte haben wollen? ???

Übrigens: Es waren auch gegen 16Uhr 2 Angler unterwegs, die sich direkt hinter das Kraftwerk gesetzt haben, war aber schon am heimgehen und hab deshalb nicht geschaut, auf was sie gefischt haben. 

Also - wenn mal jemand aus dem Verein Lust hat - eine Gemeinschaftssession wäre sicher mal was Schönes. In Dresden haben wir auch aus 2-3 Anglern die wir am Anfang waren am Schluss ne nette Gruppe von 8-12 Leute zusammenbekommen (wobei wir oft zu 2. bis 6. losgezogen sind - alle haben meist nie Zeit). Das könnten wir hier ja auch so machen - ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße von der Alten Donau

René


----------



## meimei (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

Hello

Informationen fuer die meisten Reviere in Wien hier:

http://www.fischundwasser.at/

Eine Generallizenz fuer Wien kostet EUR 460 .. ist auch net so schlecht, weil du dann extrem viel Auswahl hast und die Reviere teilweise andere Bestimmungen bezueglich Spinnfischen, Schonzeiten etc. haben.


mei


----------



## eggerm (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

Hi Elbfischer!
Bin jetzt auch schon seit fünf Jahren in Wien und hab mir letztes Jahr, zum ersten Mal die Donaustadt1 gekauft. Hab leider das Problem dass ich nur öffentlich und mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin. Allerdings kann das Revier auch schon einiges. Bis hin zu schönen Welsen ist da alles drin. Wie meimei schon geschrieben hat, schau dir die Reviere auf fischundwasser.at an. Da gibts auch die ausführliche Preiliste.
MfG Matthias


----------



## Elbfischer3 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angelrevier Donau in Wien - welches Revier für die Jahresangellizenz?*

Hallo!

Danke nochmals für die vielen Tipps. 

Wie gesagt, ich halte Freudenau links für ein wirklich sehr gutes Revier von den Bedingungen her. Stehendes Wasser, Strömung, Buhnen - es fehlt an nichts (außer vielleicht nem schönen ruhigen Altarm, aber man kann nicht alles haben, jedenfalls nicht in der Nähe und für das Geld). Mitte des Jahres werde ich dieses Revier wohl unsicher machen. Übrigens - ich habe auch schon dazu tendiert, mit den Öffentlichen zu fahren, aber die Verbindung ist eher unfreundlich. Deshalb nehm ich dann doch lieber das Auto - man will ja gerade im Sommer die schönen abendlichen Stunden nutzen. Da freu ich mich besonders drauf. :l

Viele Grüße
René


----------

